# A little press for myself, lol



## Jmadams13 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Bistro and brewery I bake and brew at were in a local magazine. Follow the link and click on the "on the menu" link. Some things though, we DO NOT have linoleum floors, lol, and Keith did not come up with the ciabatta formula, I did. Nothing like the press mis-quoting, lol. Anyways...

http://www.celebrategettysburg.com/thisIssue.html


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 12, 2013)

any kind of press is good press! congratulations on the write up!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. We have only been a bistro for two years, and opened up the brewpub in November. Hanovers first and only brewery. We were a catering co for 6 years before that. I came on as baker and future brewer two years ago. The owner and I came up with all our beers over a year of late late nights, lol. And designed the brewery and pub area ourselves. 7 beers on tap.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats! We usually stop in Gettysburg every other year or so and we'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 12, 2013)

Terrific write up. I only regret I'm 4 1/2 hours away. I wish you and your crew great success.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. Any members here get a beer on me if they stop by. Just don't look at our website, its horrible, lol. W are working on a new one


----------



## don (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations on the write-up. Baker + Brewer, you're my kind of man.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice! Congrats on the write up and the place looks awesome


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 12, 2013)

don said:


> Congratulations on the write-up. Baker + Brewer, you're my kind of man.



Yeah, I'm one yeasty MoFo


----------

